# How tall is your 21 month old?



## babygrace (Aug 23, 2006)

Was interested in knowing what the general range of height is for 21 months. TIA!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

My DS' nearly 23 months and is around 33-34"


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine's on the tall side...24 months = 36.5 inches.

At 18 months he was 34.25...so 21---maybe 35-ish inches?

He's always been in the mid 90th% for height and 40-55% for weight (depending on if he was eating much the week we got weighed!).


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

DD will be 22 months next week and is right around 33 inches.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Standing up DD who is about to turn 21 months is just under 32 inches. Usually when I measured her this way she was at least 1.5 inches shorter than the lying down measurement.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

At 24 months DS was 36". I think maybe an inch shorter around 21 months? He is tall though, and DH is 6'5".


----------



## RollerCoasterMama (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelika13* 
At 24 months DS was 36". I think maybe an inch shorter around 21 months? He is tall though, and DH is 6'5".

Woah! If my DS is taller than your DS and your DH is that tall....I'm going to buy stock in jeans and sneakers during his fast-growing years!

People keep telling me that DS looks the same size as so-and-so that grew up to be uber-tall. I keep sticking to the idea that my sibs and I were all really tall early then stabilized into standard heights. (My brother isn't quite 6' and my sis and I aren't 5'5". DH's family is about the same.) But there are all of those really tall cousins on my dad's side.....


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dd was 31" at 17 months, and 30.5" at 15 months. She wasn't growing very fast, so I wouldn't think more than 32" at 21 months.

If I measured her after that I didn't write it down. She is almost 2 now, so I'll find out how tall she is when I take her in for a check-up.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

DS was about 35" at 21 mos. He will be 3 in April and measured 37.5" at the doctors a month ago.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS is 20 months and he is around 32-33 inches.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS was around 34 inches when I measured him 2 weeks ago or so at 21 1/2 months.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

when I lived in the US I noticed that the chart at the pediatrician's office was sligtly different -("higher") from the chart in my French published health records book; for 21 months old, the "normal" range is between 76 cm and 89cm, which means 13 cm (= more than 5 inches ) of NORMAL variation for the same age !

My babies were ALL really small at birth, my eldest is now at the very top of the range whilst my second at the bottom and my last one ....in the middle of the range !


----------



## mom2blu (Feb 6, 2009)

My little guy is a giant. At 21 months he was 33 pounds and about 36 or 37 inches.

How annoying to find out that even with all my prep and determination he still HAD to go forward facing before age 2! I thought the 33 pound seat max would last a a few years! lol


----------



## cheerma (Nov 8, 2007)

DD is 20.5 months and 36 inches. She's a tall, skinny girl.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Like 34 inches. She grew about two inches in the past month! whew!


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

At that age our DS was 33 inches, measurement taking laying down (not standing).


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

At 18 mo, DD was 34 inches...


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

i'm gonna guess about 34 inches, but i don't actually know. she was 32 at her last WBV, which was around 16 months. so it could be more than 34 inches. she's 21 months today!


----------

